# New Outback Owner 280Rs 2011



## Alan J (Oct 12, 2010)

Just pick up our 280RS this weekend at Holman. 1200 miles roundtrip from Va. Beach but it was worth it. One question so far is there a way to turn off outside speakers and just listen to the inside ones? Any other pointers would be appreciated before we make our first trip next weekend. Thanks


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If it's like the older units that used a car type stereo, the front to rear fader was used for inside and outside balance respectively.


----------



## Stu (Sep 28, 2010)

Congratulations! We are hoping to pick up our new 268RL next week from Lakeshore. Can't wait.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats!!

We have an '09 250RS and have the car type radio. Our off/on switch for the radio is on the right side of the radio.

Here are some pics.....


----------



## Alan J (Oct 12, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats!!
> 
> We have an '09 250RS and have the car type radio. Our off/on switch for the radio is on the right side of the radio.
> 
> Here are some pics.....


Thank you for the info I found the switch but it seems they wired the inside speakers wrong. When you adjust the fader it moves the sound left and right instead of fading it from the main room to toy haul area. Quess I'll just put that on my punch list


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

Check the wiring under the dinette slide out, if they have not corrected it already, it will get pinched between the arm that retracts the slide and the frame. Also I am probably the only one who is this absent minded but be careful when retracting the dinette that something doesn't get caught under the carpet, the table leg slipped off the carpet and on the linoleum floor and ripped it pretty bad. But I love the trailer. Congratulations and have fun.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

If you have the same stereo/dvd as in my 2011 301BQ, there are three buttons for speaker selections, main camper area, rear bedroom area, and outside. Just select where you want the sounds to go, you can select any combination of speakers.

Congrats on the new purchase!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Bob in Virginia said:


> If you have the same stereo/dvd as in my 2011 301BQ, there are three buttons for speaker selections, main camper area, rear bedroom area, and outside. Just select where you want the sounds to go, you can select any combination of speakers.
> 
> Congrats on the new purchase!


The rear slide units have a different stereo than all the other Outbacks. No DVD either!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Alan J said:


> Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats!!
> 
> We have an '09 250RS and have the car type radio. Our off/on switch for the radio is on the right side of the radio.
> 
> Here are some pics.....


Thank you for the info I found the switch but it seems they wired the inside speakers wrong. When you adjust the fader it moves the sound left and right instead of fading it from the main room to toy haul area. Quess I'll just put that on my punch list
[/quote]

If memory serves me correctly, if we have the outside speakers on, and don't want to have the music in the trailer as well, adjusting the fader in the right direction turns off the inside speakers.

Enjoy the new trailer.

Doug


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

My 2011 268RL has 3 switches on the top of stereo, inside, bedroom, and ourside. just select your own combo.
Good luck and enjoy your new Outback.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Bob in Virginia said:


> If you have the same stereo/dvd as in my 2011 301BQ, there are three buttons for speaker selections, main camper area, rear bedroom area, and outside. Just select where you want the sounds to go, you can select any combination of speakers.
> 
> Congrats on the new purchase!


X2


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

duggy said:


> Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats!!
> 
> We have an '09 250RS and have the car type radio. Our off/on switch for the radio is on the right side of the radio.
> 
> Here are some pics.....


Thank you for the info I found the switch but it seems they wired the inside speakers wrong. When you adjust the fader it moves the sound left and right instead of fading it from the main room to toy haul area. Quess I'll just put that on my punch list
[/quote]

If memory serves me correctly, if we have the outside speakers on, and don't want to have the music in the trailer as well, adjusting the fader in the right direction turns off the inside speakers.

Enjoy the new trailer.

Doug
[/quote]

Thanks for that tip - I was wondering how to turn off the inside speakers...I will have to try this!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats, seems to be a lot of new owners this past few weeks.


----------



## moonchild (Oct 18, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has considered upgraded to thermal windows on the new outback sydney 325FRE. We like everything about it but wanted to be able to use it about 3 weeks longer in the fall without the windows fogging up.


----------

